# slingshot choice



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

​
*what game do you hunt?*

rabbit 2834.15%various birds3036.59%others2429.27%


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

hi guys ive taken to the forum to help me resolve the choice im making . i have recently became very interested in slingshots and have looked at purchasing one primarly for the pupose fo hunting

hunting small game such as birds and rabbits both of which aree considered a pest in my area . i have looked at the barnett corbra slingshot primarly because it seems to fit my needs

avalible to purchase in my area the only problem is i have recently come across a few quite negitve reviews on the cobra and this has caused me to second guess my choice . so icall o

you the glorious public to help me do reckon the cobra is a good bye or is there a better alternitive for my needs ? thanks for any and all help on rhe materr

thanks ,


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

oh buy the way sorry for the spelling errors i forgot to spell check :banghead:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its the indian not the arrow . . . as with any slingshot, you have to put in the time to hone in your shooting skills to the slingshot. any slingshot can do the job, its the indian that needs to practice using his bow. practice different ammo and distances. practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I would check out the flat band models from fliipin out or bill Hayes, better quality, more speed. Less wrist strain


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Man, you might check out http://www.milbroproshotuk.com/index.html


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

thanks for the speedy replies guys ! im thinking of going with the cobra with 3/8 steel

:king:


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

dont forget to vote in the poll :neener:


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

thanks bill the slingshots look awesome if slightly out of my price range

thanks :king:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

3/8s steel is too light for almost any hunting with all but the very fastest bands, certainly too light for a cobra with commercial bands.


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

I hunt using a catapult on most of my ranger duties and permissions for pest control. The majority of my quarry ranges from magpies to wood pigeon to rabbits.

My go to hunting rig is one I have made myself, it compromises of a HDPE frame fitted with double tapered Theraband gold. I shoot M10 hex nuts which weigh 10 grams and my chronograph tells me that it shoots these at 220FPS consistently with my standard draw (not butterfly). This gives me 16.5 foot pounds of energy which is more than enough to knock over everything I hit.

I personally would not go hunting with a barnett cobra as I have my own rigs that I know will do the job.

Just for your own reference have a look at this video which explains what energy you need to kill most vermin species in the UK and Ireland.






Hope that clears it up


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

thanks danny


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

dang magpies said:


> thanks danny


No problem. Any other questions feel free to drop me a PM.


----------



## Tman NZ (Feb 3, 2013)

I have the Barnett Diablo, It's a very good slingshot, if you learn its needs. Once you've navigated around that, it is the indian. I recommend also buying a new set of bands as they do wear out quickly


----------



## zimbowarrior (Apr 24, 2013)

Or i suppose you could make a Joerg Sprave style sling-x-bow and have a blast...

Just kidding but i agree with some of the other posts, if you have the accuracy you can use almost any slingshot.


----------



## Acedoc (May 19, 2012)

i think a bill hays polymer hts would work as would an axiom polymer. i have both and enjoy both. they have taken quite a bit of vermin and are a source of good clean fun. i got one of my friends a poly hts and like that. will be getting my kids the small hts variants as starters shortly.

i think that both of the above mentioned slingshots are reasonably priced for the performance they offer.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I started with a $8 cheep tube slingshot from the hardware store... I practiced non-stop and got decent with it, if I had stronger tubes... I could have hunted with it no prob. Then I got the Hathcock Target Sniper from Bill Hayes and fell in love instantly. It was well worth it for $34 and noticed a huge difference in quality, and it fit well with my style of shooting.

http://www.pocketpredator.com/two.html

Clever Moniker


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

On the Indian and aarow topic, if the Indian was shooting crooked aarows he would be at a slight disadvantage. If all aarows are equal though it is up to the Indian to put the aarow on the mark.a+slingshots made my favorite hunting slingshot. If your a good shot any slingshot should get the job done


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...where are all these old threads coming from? Don't get me wrong,they're always a good read, but I keep getting excited to see people, but they're not really here


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I have the same thoughts TT?


----------

